# Advice on state schools and the life in Spain



## bexcd (May 18, 2016)

Hello, 
I am thinking if relocating to the costa del sol with my daughter who is nearly 5. 
I would like some info on the state schools. Is the education better in the uk? Are there still lots of people leaving and returning back to their country due to lack of employment? I know the life in Spain is nicer than the life in the uk but just concerned about my daughters schooling. 
Any advice is welcome, thank you!
Ps, I know alot of families make it work as they have businesses, is that the only way to survive in Spain? Being self employed?


----------



## Calas felices (Nov 29, 2007)

You're probably asking in the wrong place. You are unlikely to find someone who tells you it is too hot in summer, too cold in winter, the bureacracy is a nightmare, and the education system is bad. Most of these people will probably have returned from whence they came. 
What people will probably tell you is that the education system is marvellous, your child (after a few bad months) will settle down to the Spanish state system and then will probably end up more fluent in Spanish than in English and will have a second language (ask yourself whether that is really of any use). 
To answer your last point, the best way to survive is to have a fixed income or be retired - ask those who do have a job or are self employed how many hours they have to sit in the sunshine!!
The point I am trying to make is that whatever 'advice' you get will be be skewed - it's up to you whether you believe it or not.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Calas felices said:


> You're probably asking in the wrong place. You are unlikely to find someone who tells you it is too hot in summer, too cold in winter, the bureacracy is a nightmare, and the education system is bad. Most of these people will probably have returned from whence they came.
> What people will probably tell you is that the education system is marvellous, your child (after a few bad months) will settle down to the Spanish state system and then will probably end up more fluent in Spanish than in English and will have a second language (ask yourself whether that is really of any use).
> To answer your last point, the best way to survive is to have a fixed income or be retired - ask those who do have a job or are self employed how many hours they have to sit in the sunshine!!
> The point I am trying to make is that whatever 'advice' you get will be be skewed - it's up to you whether you believe it or not.


And where exactly should the OP ask?

Most posters on here make it pretty clear that the information they provide is subjective and based on where they live as well as their own experiences. Nearly everyone here says it's almost impossible to find a job in certain parts of Spain, and we've recently had threads dedicated to telling people that Spain gets cold in winter, etc.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bexcd said:


> Hello,
> I am thinking if relocating to the costa del sol with my daughter who is nearly 5.
> I would like some info on the state schools. Is the education better in the uk? Are there still lots of people leaving and returning back to their country due to lack of employment? I know the life in Spain is nicer than the life in the uk but just concerned about my daughters schooling.
> Any advice is welcome, thank you!
> Ps, I know alot of families make it work as they have businesses, is that the only way to survive in Spain? Being self employed?


The only way to have a good life in Spain is to have a secure income. That means you are either retired, in secure contracted employment, have an established business, an online business you can run from Spain or you have work outside of Spain and commute.
Getting a job isn't impossible but it's extremely difficult if you aren't fluent in Spanish and don't have recognised professional or artisanal qualifications. Most work on the Costa del Sol will be connected with the leisure and tourism industry, and is low- paid, long hours and seasonal. It's often casual, 'off the cards' work which is illegal and gives no rights to free health care.
Currently unemployment here is around 30%, perhaps more. Getting a job usually depends on connections, knowing someone.
Practicalities: to be resident in Spain you need to show an income of around £600 a month per person, including children, plus savings. As you will not be entitled to free health care until you have paid into the system which means being self-employed or having a contracted job, you must prove you have private insurance in place.
Yes, it's true many people have gone back to the UK. Life in Spain is only 'better' than in the UK if you have no money worries. Same anywhere, really.
The UK does 'look after' people better as the welfare state will ensure you are never without an income ...but here in Spain there are millions of unemployed who receive nothing from the state, they live on the generosity on families, friends and charities.
Every town has a soup kitchen and food banks.
Life is good for some, hell for others.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

bexcd said:


> Hello,
> I am thinking if relocating to the costa del sol with my daughter who is nearly 5.
> I would like some info on the state schools. Is the education better in the uk? Are there still lots of people leaving and returning back to their country due to lack of employment? I know the life in Spain is nicer than the life in the uk but just concerned about my daughters schooling.
> Any advice is welcome, thank you!
> Ps, I know alot of families make it work as they have businesses, is that the only way to survive in Spain? Being self employed?


As with the UK, schooling varies across Spain so you probably need to target a school you like near where you want to live, or vice versa. But if you do find a school you like, then there's no reason it should be any worse than the UK. I have a 3 year old and a 6 year old at school in Madrid and we're happy with the schooling, but perhaps more important at that age is the social development, and I think my kids are gaining better social skills than their cousins of a similar age in the UK. My kids have a huge network of friends and are developing the skills needed to deal with conflicts, etc on a daily basis, and at an early age.

Also growing up bilingual is more useful than remaining monolingual, and probably more useful than most of the other subjects taught in school, and is also considered by many "experts" to enhance certain cognitive abilities.


----------



## bexcd (May 18, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your reply. Maybe I will just come over for my month long holiday instead. I don't want to struggle, I am a single mum who does not speak Spanish, so maybe my dream will be put on hold for a while!!&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bexcd said:


> Thank you everyone for your reply. Maybe I will just come over for my month long holiday instead. I don't want to struggle, I am a single mum who does not speak Spanish, so maybe my dream will be put on hold for a while!!��


sounds like a plan  

As a working widow with two supposedly 'adult' kids, life isn't easy. The time off is great & I wouldn't change their lives for the world - but I know that _my_ life in general, and especially financially, would be a whole lot easier if we had returned to the UK when my husband died.

By then though, our lives were here, & the kids had grown up here.


----------



## bexcd (May 18, 2016)

Yes it's hard because I know the life would be amazing, but only if I had the money. It's sad but it's not the end of my dream. I also don't know many people there so would have no support. 
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

bexcd said:


> Yes it's hard because I know the life would be amazing, but only if I had the money. It's sad but it's not the end of my dream. I also don't know many people there so would have no support.
> Thanks for your reply!


Oh yeah..... it would be an amazing life if we didn't have to earn a living


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bexcd said:


> Yes it's hard because I know the life would be amazing, but only if I had the money. It's sad but it's not the end of my dream. I also don't know many people there so would have no support.
> Thanks for your reply!


I'm thinking you are probably half my age...maybe even more.. You have a lifetime ahead of you to make your wishes and plans into reality and you have a sensible view of life...yes, money.......sadly, it's something none of us can be relaxed without...

So...have lots of holidays in different parts of Spain. Make friends, learn the language....get to know the country, have a 'feel. ' for it. Then when your child is old enough to arrange her own life.....you'll be freer to make those dreams come true.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> Oh yeah..... it would be an amazing life if we didn't have to earn a living


I don't and it is. (Sorry, couldn't resist that)

But once yes, I did too and had to put plans on hold until circumstances were right.

Like you said......


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm thinking you are probably half my age...maybe even more.. You have a lifetime ahead of you to make your wishes and plans into reality and you have a sensible view of life...yes, money.......sadly, it's something none of us can be relaxed without...
> 
> So...have lots of holidays in different parts of Spain. Make friends, learn the language....get to know the country, have a 'feel. ' for it. Then when your child is old enough to arrange her own life.....you'll be freer to make those dreams come true.


Mary is right on this one (well, like always jeje). I would add that by enjoying regular trips and meeting people you never know what opportunities will come along but the truth is that it is hard.

I have been in Spain for best part of 14 years with the exception of a short spell in the UK for work and i used to work in consulting businesses and I saw countless (and i really mean countless) people who came to Spain, tried to set up some type of business and failed. I used to work day and night to make a living. Then, after I met my Spanish partner I decided enough was enough and I would do a normal job and I was very lucky to have been asked to do the job I do now which I have done for a few years but now I have gone from what was a very lucrative lifestyle to a much more modest one BUT I am very happy now. 

In comparison to most in Spain I actually earn pretty good but the truth is that if I look at what I could earn if I was in the UK I am, in comparison worse off. The life I have now though I would not change for the world. I work for a Spanish company and my partner is Spanish and I am completely "integrated" into Spanish life but it has been a long journey to get here.

If you NEED to work then you must move FOR work and not IN SEARCH of work and if you want to do anything other than cash in hand crap then the language is so important. 

Come regularly and make friends and contacts. Study the language and when you are in Spain try to mix with locals as much as you can. Encourage your daughter to learn Spanish because if you do move it will make her life so much easier and never stop chasing your dream but remember that if you come to Spain in search of the dream life you are likely to leave very disappointed but if you make Spain part of your life then the chances are that one day you will find the opportunity to make the move and make it all come true!


----------



## bexcd (May 18, 2016)

Thank you all for your comments and advice, you are all right. I will learn Spanish as well as my daughter. I know it's not as good as being there and living it but it's a start, and as she's still very young she will absorb it. There are so many beautiful parts of Spain and maybe I would choose somewhere other than the CDS in the future to live. This is what I will aim for!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

bexcd said:


> Thank you all for your comments and advice, you are all right. I will learn Spanish as well as my daughter. I know it's not as good as being there and living it but it's a start, and as she's still very young she will absorb it. There are so many beautiful parts of Spain and maybe I would choose somewhere other than the CDS in the future to live. This is what I will aim for!!



You are one of the most sensible, realistic would- be immigrants we've had on this Forum..Please don't think I'm being patronising, I'm not, but it's refreshing not to be told we're all negative,that you will succeed because of hard work and a new 'slant' on the work situation - as if all the unemloyed were lazy and unambitious....as if we don't know what we're talking about!
You have accepted our comments and advice and obviously thought about them. Thanks.
I really do hope your wishes will be fulfilled and one day you'll be getting on that plane heading into the sun.
Suerte!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> Mary is right on this one (well, like always jeje). I would add that by enjoying regular trips and meeting people you never know what opportunities will come along but the truth is that it is hard.
> 
> I have been in Spain for best part of 14 years with the exception of a short spell in the UK for work and i used to work in consulting businesses and I saw countless (and i really mean countless) people who came to Spain, tried to set up some type of business and failed. I used to work day and night to make a living. Then, after I met my Spanish partner I decided enough was enough and I would do a normal job and I was very lucky to have been asked to do the job I do now which I have done for a few years but now I have gone from what was a very lucrative lifestyle to a much more modest one BUT I am very happy now.
> 
> ...


Great post.
I'd just add that unfortunately it is a fine balance with a child involved. Language learning to a high enough standard to study in is difficult to achieve. However, if you leave it too long she's going to be too old to slip into the (very academic, exam based) state education system. 
Again, not trying to be negative, just giving some information.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

xicoalc said:


> ...
> 
> If you NEED to work then you must move FOR work and not IN SEARCH of work and if you want to do anything other than cash in hand crap then the language is so important.
> 
> ...


Well put. Although I'd add that many people enquiring about work in Spain on here don't seem to be primarily searching for work in Spain either. They want the sea, sun, expat communities, etc, and then they want to fit in a job around that. If people are prepared to be more flexible about where they live in Spain then there might be more opportunities for work.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Chopera said:


> Well put. Although I'd add that many people enquiring about work in Spain on here don't seem to be primarily searching for work in Spain either. They want the sea, sun, expat communities, etc, and then they want to fit in a job around that. If people are prepared to be more flexible about where they live in Spain then there might be more opportunities for work.


Quite right... sometimes you can still live the dream if you are a little more realistic about what the dream is!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chopera said:


> Well put. Although I'd add that many people enquiring about work in Spain on here don't seem to be primarily searching for work in Spain either. They want the sea, sun, expat communities, etc, and then they want to fit in a job around that. If people are prepared to be more flexible about where they live in Spain then there might be more opportunities for work.


Yep, I have said the same when posting unemployment figures. If you're coming for work rather than the sun, the figures are better from Madrid upwards.


----------

